# (Uber) Whatsit #98



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Overread (Jul 1, 2012)

Chocolate covered hobnob


----------



## sm4him (Jul 1, 2012)

I have NO idea what this is, but seeing this thread was the first hint I had that I'd totally missed #97...

err, my first wildly wrong guess is Frosted Flakes.

It IS something edible, though. I think. Maybe.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 1, 2012)

Almost looks like walnuts.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a yummy and delicious chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## IByte (Jul 1, 2012)

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> Looks like a yummy and delicious chocolate chip cookie!



Lol someone has the munchies.  My guess is homemade almond cookies which you are teasing us with your secret stash.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2012)

Dang!  You people are gonna make me hungry!!!!!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 1, 2012)

No, you are making US hungry. . . with the exception of the cat kibble   bleh


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2012)

What?  You mean you like to eat paper clips and reversing rings?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2012)

granola?
potting soil?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> What?  You mean you like to eat paper clips and reversing rings?



Sometimes


----------



## EDL (Jul 1, 2012)

Um, there's no picture displaying


----------



## Troutwind (Jul 2, 2012)

Small crystals of some type of mineral.


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 2, 2012)

cereal....


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

This morning's hint:

It's food.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 2, 2012)

A yummy and delicious blueberry muffin?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2012)

crystalized ginger


----------



## EDL (Jul 2, 2012)

Where is the photo?  I see nothing in original post from Sparky, just the title, no link, nothing.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2012)

EDL said:


> Where is the photo?  I see nothing in original post from Sparky, just the title, no link, nothing.


Post number one - top of the page.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

snowbear said:


> EDL said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the photo?  I see nothing in original post from Sparky, just the title, no link, nothing.
> ...



Depends on how one has their account set up.  For me, my OP will be at the bottom of the last page, and as soon as I post this, THIS post will be at the top of the first page.

But since EDL can't see it, I'd say there's a problem on that end.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 2, 2012)

More clues?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 2, 2012)

coffee cake?


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 2, 2012)

Himalayan red sea salt?


----------



## IByte (Jul 3, 2012)

Apple, bacon crisp pie?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Himalayan red sea salt?



Ooooh!  Closest guess yet!


----------



## EDL (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I see the photo four posts above, weird I can't see the original in the first post..anyway, looks like some of that spice/salt mix stuff for steaks.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2012)

EDL said:


> Ok, I see the photo four posts above, weird I can't see the original in the first post..anyway, looks like some of that spice/salt mix stuff for steaks.



Oh, so close!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 6, 2012)

Didn't realize this one still wasn't solved.
So, it IS some kind of ground spice?  
Bacon salt. 

EDIT: I have some Southwest Chipotle seasoning mix that looks a lot like that when it's magnified (though, granted not 8:1...or even close!)


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 6, 2012)

salted bacon bits....


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 6, 2012)

dried fruit... pineapples and raisins??


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2012)

C'mon, now!  This is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 7, 2012)

Lemon pepper seasoning.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2012)

White pepper?


----------



## EDL (Jul 7, 2012)

So, some kind of seasoning...we have to guess EXACTLY which one?...ugh....


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2012)

snowbear said:


> White pepper?




Close 'nuff......


----------



## IByte (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice one Sparks lol.  Was it you who started the histogram " What is it"?  It was a one hit wonder and should come back IMO.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2012)

That was going to be my next guess 
I *SO* want one of those rigs, now.  I guess it's time to get a job!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2012)

IByte said:


> Nice one Sparks lol.  Was it you who started the histogram " What is it"?  It was a one hit wonder and should come back IMO.




I did about 3 or 4 of 'em, then no one responded to them.  So I quit doing them.


----------



## IByte (Jul 7, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> I did about 3 or 4 of 'em, then no one responded to them.  So I quit doing them.



Sucks bro, I say throw a monkey wrench and drop one in :thumbs up:


----------

